# Where to buy used outboard jet motors



## fatherfire89

I am looking into buying a used motor with 25 to 40 HP at the pump. There aren't a lot of used jet motors for sale here in Montana. Does anyone have some names of places in your area that sells used jet stuff? Or maybe a city on craigslist you look at? I travel a lot for work. For those curious, I find jet stuff in craigslist boats under the folowing sections: 1)Billings, Montana 2)Boise, Idaho 3)Anchorage, Alaska 4)Montana(old)


----------



## bulldog

You are looking for a hard item to find. When I wanted a jet motor, I bought a motor and then bought a jet separate and put them together myself. I looked and looked and people that have jet motors really want a lot for them. I have $1600 in my motor and jet alone, before maintenance or any extras, but that is about half of what it is worth or I could find one for.

You can always sell the lower unit to make some extra cash for the jet.

Good luck and my advise is to just be patient and you'll find what you are looking for. Check EBAY once a week.


----------



## bulldog

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/55-HP-EVINRUDE-JET-OUTBOARD-CONTROLS-MID-70s-/270703737749?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item3f07333b95

No bidders yet but no reserve after the $1000 opening bid either.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

The two cylinder evinrudes are good motors. The one on ebay don't have the original powerhead on it and it is a 20 inch midsection so you will need a 26"-27" transom to run it. Figured I'd let you guys know.


----------



## riverracer

I just got on this site today, and was reading some of the posts and thought I would help a fellow boater out. If ur still looking for a jet motor I have a good friend here in S. E. Missouri that sells new and used pump motors and he ships them all over the US. His name is Fred and he owns Current River Marine in Doniphan Missouri. I will speak very highly for him, I have known him for 30 years. He will need to know how tall ur transom is and the size of ur boat .


----------



## moelkhuntr

I will 2nd that of Fred of Current River Marine in Doniphan, MO. I have never meet a nicer person to trade with. He is top notch in my book. He has all kinds of used and new jet motors in stock.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I'm with these guys Fred is a great guy to deal with. I was 17 when I bought my boat and I had already tried to buy a boat from two other dealers and they wouldn't give me the time of day because of my age, called Fred up and he talked with me for a good 10 minutes shooting prices and what would be the best way to lay my boat out. Went down a few days later to check out a couple of boats before I put in an order and he took the time to double check everything with me. Went home to think about it some more, called him back and gave him the go ahead and a few weeks later and I was happy to drive back down and pick up my new boat. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Captain Ahab

riverracer said:


> I just got on this site today, and was reading some of the posts and thought I would help a fellow boater out. If ur still looking for a jet motor I have a good friend here in S. E. Missouri that sells new and used pump motors and he ships them all over the US. His name is Fred and he owns Current River Marine in Doniphan Missouri. I will speak very highly for him, I have known him for 30 years. He will need to know how tall ur transom is and the size of ur boat .



Any chance you can get Fred to join? We need a parts supplier here


----------



## fatherfire89

Awesome, thanks guys. I'll have to get ahold of Fred.


----------



## riverracer

I dont know if we could get Fred to join or not ? He is a busy man, but u could call and talk to his wife Cathy she is the one on the computer !!! He does have a website. www.currentrivermarine.com


----------



## ace man

riverracer said:


> I just got on this site today, and was reading some of the posts and thought I would help a fellow boater out. If ur still looking for a jet motor I have a good friend here in S. E. Missouri that sells new and used pump motors and he ships them all over the US. His name is Fred and he owns Current River Marine in Doniphan Missouri. I will speak very highly for him, I have known him for 30 years. He will need to know how tall ur transom is and the size of ur boat .



FRED is a good man i live in iowa his 8 hours from me and i have got 3 boats from him good man to dill with


----------

